# My visit to JKI



## DevinT

We had a trip planned to Disneyland with our grandkids so we decided to take a slight detour and visit JB and the gang. 

Wed only been there for a few minutes when a lady brought in a knife for resharpening. JB used the horizontal water wheel to establish the bevel and then refined it on the water stones. It was fun watching the master work. 

The store had lots of knives and stones. I was very impressed with the amount of time that was spent with each customer helping and educating them. There were people working, people hanging out, customers coming in, it was a busy place. 

Our time was short because of heavy traffic getting there and trying to leave before rush hour traffic. Didnt even have time to talk about stones and only got to talk about some of the knives. I really liked the gengetsu semi-stainless with burnt chestnut handles. 

There was lots of things to see and talk about that we didnt get to, maybe next time. 

Definitely worth the visit. Thanks JB and gang. 

Hoss


----------



## mc2442

Very cool for you to share your visit Hoss! I definitely recommend stopping by and seeing Jon and the gang to anyone in the area with a little time to kill. Your pocket might be a little lighter when you leave but you will enjoy whatever you buy.


----------



## WildBoar

It is great that you got to visit. Jon is truly First Class. And I am sure he was happy to be visited by you.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... it was a lot of fun... just wish we had more time, but LA traffic really sucks sometimes


----------



## daddy yo yo

DevinT said:


> I really liked the gengetsu semi-stainless with burnt chestnut handles.


Wow, I just bought such a knife on BST and now I am even more curious!!!


----------



## Bill13

JBroida said:


> yeah... it was a lot of fun... just wish we had more time, but LA traffic really sucks sometimes



Wait, I thought LA traffic always sucked. Kinda like DC traffic, just worse.


----------



## panda

does this mean we're going to see next jon visit DT shop and post a video of him trying to make his own knife???


----------



## YG420

How bout a gesshin line of dt knives! Wink wink &#128521;


----------



## kostantinos

Jon always been first class all the way . Its a shame you didn't discuss stones with Jon as i believe Jon has some of the better stones out there and he is very practical and no nonsense in his approach.


----------



## JBroida

lol... Devin and I talk on the phone from time to time... he doesn't have to come all the way out here to talk to me, but it was nice to finally meet in person for sure


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Do you have regular hours that you are at the store? I guess you have staff there when you are in Japan etc.


----------



## JBroida

Keith Sinclair said:


> Do you have regular hours that you are at the store? I guess you have staff there when you are in Japan etc.



if we're open, i'm here, except when i'm in Japan. Usually, if i'm not here, Josh and Sumiko will be here (i.e. during japan, etc). But other than that, i pretty much live here at work. 6 days a week (and sometimes on my day off too). My only day off is thursday, and the store is closed on thursdays.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Figured here was a better place than having a new "Great JKI Visit" thread since those would likely fill up Mr. Broida's sub-forum pretty quickly but I can't resist saying how over the top helpful and talented all the folks are at JKI (stopped in on Monday). Was able to pop in with a couple of my screw ups which Jon fixed in 5 min's while I walked back and forth like an expectant father only to see the beauties back to brand baby spanking new condition! Just watching his attention to detail/work with a re-handle (amazing to watch BTW) and some 'quickie' touch ups on a few other knives I had brought up to show him (while I waited) ... All without ever trying to "sell" me anything - although I had kinda hoped he would since that place is a candy store in my eyes ... 

I think JKI/Jon should get the KKF "Best of Show" award year after year after year for all he does be it vid's, info, help, etc. etc. etc. and damn can he put a bloody fantastic edge on a blade in a stupidly short amount of time. Looking forward to the KKF award show & after party at the store!

Thx again Jon - just wished I could stop by more often!!

Tom


----------



## Chef Doom

DevinT said:


> We had a trip planned to Disneyland with our grandkids so we decided to take a slight detour and visit JB and the gang.



In what world do you live in where this is a slight detour? [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Another (while in El Segundo) trip to JKI and, as always, I took away a lot more than I left - which includes knowledge, advice and general sharpening enthusiasm ... plus I got to pick up a nice little JKI "travel blade" (Gesshin Stainless 210) which is just perfect for what I need ...

If you haven't been ... go ... if you have been then go back & back & back ... repeat as much as possible ...

Broken record (for those young enough to understand the reference)? Maybe but all I can say is ... Truth! ....

Thanks Mr. Broida and Co!


----------



## cheflarge

Not surprised, one darn bit!


----------



## Marek07

Chef Doom said:


> In what world do you live in where this is a slight detour?


My world!
Next year, I'm travelling ~12,766km to visit a relative in Garden Grove. It's less than 5km from Disneyland. I'll definitely be visiting Jon's shop which is 60km away. A minor detour in the scheme of things but a tour highlight for me.


----------



## JBroida

garden grove is SO far... sorry in advance


----------



## Marek07

JBroida said:


> garden grove is SO far... sorry in advance


Traffic seems to be an issue but not a deal breaker once I'm in CA. Certainly not going to stop me visiting... at least once!


----------



## M1k3

JBroida said:


> garden grove is SO far... sorry in advance



It's not that far... They could be coming from San Diego lol.


----------



## M1k3

Marek07 said:


> Traffic seems to be an issue but not a deal breaker once I'm in CA. Certainly not going to stop me visiting... at least once!



Only get on the freeway between 9ish am and 3pm. Or after 7pm.


----------



## Marek07

M1k3 said:


> Only get on the freeway between 9ish am and 3pm. Or after 7pm.


Duly noted - thanks! Will also consult Google Maps in case of extra problems on the day/s.


----------



## Badgertooth

Travels all the way from Melbourne, Australia... decides last 50km seem a little difficult.


----------



## mc2442

While I definitely agree with the sentiment Badger, timing and day of the week can HUGELY impact how long that extra distance takes out of (what I assume is) a set vacation timeline. The good thing is there are many routes between...the bad thing is just how red each is when you are trying to travel them. It is always a game getting in and out of LA to avoid the worst of the red on the traffic maps.

But yes, over all I say bite the bullet regardless and visit Jon and gang!

I would have to be paid an insane amount to live in LA, for the traffic alone...housing pretty much sucks in all of So Cal (went SD, OC, currently SD).


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Another trip to up to LA (work related) and another "lovely" SoCal driving experience but then I arrived at JKI ... I had survived ... worth it?

Absolutely worth the trip!!! Thx Mr Broida and Crew for always under selling and over producing ... 

Will be back ... ohh that Gagekiyo 210 mm Petty --- very pretty ... next time for sure ...


----------



## nevin

JBroida said:


> if we're open, i'm here, except when i'm in Japan. Usually, if i'm not here, Josh and Sumiko will be here (i.e. during japan, etc). But other than that, i pretty much live here at work. 6 days a week (and sometimes on my day off too). My only day off is thursday, and the store is closed on thursdays.


Wish I can visit you in the future!


----------



## Nemo

nevin said:


> Wish I can visit you in the future!


Exactly this.


----------



## JBroida

come to LA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Jon - Always awesome ... one of these days will make some REAL time to hang out ... I can clean floors/bathrooms/whatever ... 

TjA

PS Maybe next time I will bring 'real' food ... I considered today since I had been on a cooking bonanza of Denver ribs (Vietnamese), Korean BBQ short ribs, Chinese style chicken wings ... I just get silly that folks won't want "left overs" ... I prefer to cook together ... just my style ...


----------



## cheflarge

Might have to make the trip with you, Tom. Have a cousin that lives in the rural LA area & I would love to meet the "Guru" himself. Pretty much the sole person responsible for my PLUNGE into the rabbit hole.


----------



## Nemo

JBroida said:


> come to LA


Definitely on the list


----------



## JBroida

@MontezumaBoy its always fun when you are able to make it up this way... i hope we can find some time to grab a bite to eat next time


----------



## MontezumaBoy

cheflarge said:


> Might have to make the trip with you, Tom. Have a cousin that lives in the rural LA area & I would love to meet the "Guru" himself. Pretty much the sole person responsible for my PLUNGE into the rabbit hole.



Chef - ANY TIME ... really ... any time ... I will figure it out / make it happen (Also - still comin your way for Whole Animal Cooking though!) ... will make sure I come get you and head over to JKI ... Jon & Crew are ABSOLUTELY fantastic - you just have to do it. Can't say enough ...

Jon = Knife / Rabbit Hole / Enabler Extraordinaire ... and the really really sad thing is you don't even KNOW it's happening ... because Jon & Co are FANTASTIC at being great people!

PM me / we will figure this out ...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Props to Josh too.


----------



## CoteRotie

I'll be down in LA next month, definitely planning a visit to JKI.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Mucho Bocho said:


> Props to Josh too.



+1 ... the entire place/crew/etc. are fantastic ... for me it's like Christmas (as a kid) when the lovely JKI package shows up ... their attention to detail combined with their help/knowledge/willingness to engage is just incredible ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

CoteRotie said:


> I'll be down in LA next month, definitely planning a visit to JKI.



You will NOT be disappointed but make sure it's NOT Thursday ... they are closed ... I almost made that mistake ...


----------



## JBroida

literally every friday someone comes in and is like, "i was just here yesterday and you were closed. Why thursdays?"


----------



## bahamaroot

JBroida said:


> ..."Why thursdays?"


Nursing a hangover after Wednesday night karaoke?


----------



## JBroida

i wish that were the reason... in all honesty, here's how it works out:


We cant close on Sundays or Mondays as they are often the only days cooks have off
We cant close on Fridays or Saturdays, as they are traditional shopping days for home cooks
We cant close on Wednesdays, as its the big farmers market day here, and we get a lot of chefs on their way back to their restaurants
That left tuesdays and thursdays. We looked at how things were going (we used to be clsoed on sundays for a short bit), and thursdays were slower, so we picked thursdays.


----------



## labor of love

JBroida said:


> literally every friday someone comes in and is like, "i was just here yesterday and you were closed. Why thursdays?"


I worked at a place downtown in this pretty small city once. The other 7 restaurants downtown were closed on sundays and Mondays so we decided to open those 2 days and close on Tuesday instead. Every Wednesday customers would come in and say “why are y’all closed on Tuesday?” Haha


----------



## CoteRotie

MontezumaBoy said:


> You will NOT be disappointed but make sure it's NOT Thursday ... they are closed ... I almost made that mistake ...



Good tip, thanks. I'll probably go on Saturday since I have time then, but I'll tell Jon that I stood outside all day Thursday waiting for him to open


----------



## Butaru

I think I’ve driven past JKI about a hundred times and over a thousand since my early years. Need to stop by and pick up a knife and stones


----------



## labor of love

Butaru said:


> I think I’ve driven past JKI about a hundred times and over a thousand since my early years. Need to stop by and pick up a knife and stones


That’s crazy! I would hardly have a forum presence at all if I was close to jki.


----------



## Butaru

LA driving sucks and unless I have something to do around that area, I tend to avoid it. Things must change, lol...


----------



## CoteRotie

I finally got to visit JKI Saturday. Jon was incredibly patient with all my questions. Was looking for a Sujihiki, kind of thin. Jon recommended the Gesshin Ginga, but I wasn't sure about stainless. 

He let me sharpen one in the store to see how I liked it (and of course with the master watching I forgot everything I know about sharpening, LOL). Not bad at all, my only other experience sharpening stainless is VG10, and this wasn't anything like it. So got one of those and a JNat stone to play with.

There are very few stores around anymore where you really prefer to spend your money and will even go out of your way to do so if they have what you want. JKI is definitely like that, can't think of another off the top of my head.


----------

